# Doing Business



## Bifurcator (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's a grey from me.  This is the president of the university I worked at.  Business in Japan is often conducted in a coffee shop. We met here to do a little business. 











"Doing Business"​




- Enjoy!
Crits and comments always welcome!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice - I really like the effect.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 23, 2008)

Effect?  You mean the border?

And thanks for the compliment!  Appreciated!


----------



## brileyphotog (Jun 23, 2008)

I am more interested in the guy eating a bowl of rice...this just doesn't feel like a "moment" to me. I do like the contrast though, and the fact that you can see out the window.


----------



## Fox Paw (Jun 23, 2008)

I like it.  I feel as if I were there.  It may not be a special moment but most aren't.   I have a weakness for slice-of-life photos.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 24, 2008)

brileyphotog said:


> I am more interested in the guy eating a bowl of rice...this just doesn't feel like a "moment" to me. I do like the contrast though, and the fact that you can see out the window.



Yeah, I've seen rice-bowl-guy around town before. I don't know who he is tho. I think he's a delivery boy who does rounds in a tiny truck. I dunno the guys on the right either. My boss was just returning from the water closet.   I know what you mean about "a moment" though. You're right, I guess it's more a "slice-of-life" kinda thing like Fox is saying.

I always appreciate comments!  Thank you!




Fox Paw said:


> I like it.  I feel as if I were there.  It may not be a special moment but most aren't.   I have a weakness for slice-of-life photos.



Wondering here as I scratch my head... I think maybe the difference between "a slice-of-life" and "a moment" is what the person looking at it brings to it. How they identify with it and elements in it.  Like, what it means to them - kinda thing. But I'm probably getting too idealistic and romantical.

That you liked it makes me happy! As always, I appreciate your time and comment!  Thanks!


----------



## brileyphotog (Jun 24, 2008)

All I meant was it strikes me that he is right on the verge of doing something interesting...but maybe he isn't! I like this one more the more I look at it.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 4, 2008)

Well thank you! I hope you didn't feel pressure or sway from the thread text. I really do like any and all sensical commentary. From "Wow! it's my favorite shot in the universe because of A, B, and C." to "This just ain't cutting it because X, Y, and Z." it's all very much appreciated.

That anyone even takes the time to comment at all makes me happy! Honest!


----------



## Early (Jul 5, 2008)

What amazes me is how you got so much depth and shadow detail.  Por favor, give us some details.  You know, lens, iso, aperture, shutter speed, etc.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Early! Here's the scoop on the camera and settings used for this photo:

Camera: Konica/Minolta A2 (Current Street Price: $175)
ISO: 64
Lens: Non-Detachable, 
S: 1/200, 
A: f/4.6, 
FL: 42mm,
Flash: Yes.

Converted to greyscale using B/W Styler.

 Minolta A2 Review & Spec.


----------



## Early (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmm, I was guessing a slower shutter speed and smaller aperture.:blulsh2:


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 6, 2008)

It might actually have been. The info was taken from an edited JPEG in Adobe Bridge and I notice it lies sometimes. Or at least an edited JPEG will sometimes report different or wrong settings from the original JPEG or RAW. And sometimes none at all. 

The lens, camera, ISO, and flash status are correct without any doubt though.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 6, 2008)

Perhaps a more appropiate title might be "Business Done". 

The first thing I noticed, of course, is older business guy with long hair.  Being one myself (the older guy with long hair part), I am happy to see that transcends cultures.

The shine between his nose and cheek draws my attention to the reflection of the flash on the glass panel.  This makes me think that rice bowl guy has just had an epiphany of how he can change his life as a delivery boy.  Unfortunately, it was a lame idea since the thought didn't make it all the way to the top of his head.  

And finally, second on right is explaining his fashion statement of having a shoulder strap hanging under his arm to the out of frame guy.  Guy on right hangs his head because he's heard this debate three times already.  

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Only little nitpick I would offer is the shadow cast by the flash on the wall of second guy on right might be cloned out.  Nice detail and tones, methinks.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 6, 2008)

Hehehe... Kewl story!  Thanks! I enjoyed it.

I hear ya on the cloning. This image was the first try with B/W Styler and represents pretty much only a test of that plug-in. Of course that's no excuse for not doing other touch-ups that might be needed but I'm going to use it as one anyway.


----------

